# Gaggia Tebe



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

This arrived today, it looks in good condition for a 2003 model.


----------



## bargi (May 7, 2020)

Ohh saw one of these on Facebook. I'm guessing its Classic internals?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey Rob

How did you swing that one? You must have 15 machines now?

Are you opening a cafe?


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

bargi said:


> Ohh saw one of these on Facebook. I'm guessing its Classic internals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Yes as someone on here said "it's a Classic in different clothes". It has a 1425W boiler and the large solenoid. They tend to go for quite reasonable amounts of money considering what's inside them.

I like the look of it. Going to open it up over the weekend and get busy with the Citric acid! Although it shouldn't be too bad it's been in north Devon most of it's life.
Hope to document the refurb.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> How did you swing that one? You must have 15 machines now?
> 
> Are you opening a cafe?


 Hi Neil,

I couldn't resist this one😄 
Been following a couple of threads on here, they are held in high regard by some.
Will be interesting to see how it ticks

This is only number three! 😄


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Tebe's are great machines. I wish you well with it!


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Starting to strip down the Tebe.

Looks quite alien like at this stage. A lot more room to work with the open chassis, much easier to get at the components than the Classic.

Mostly the same internals as the Classic.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like a 1970's footballers mansion 😀

Was it working Rob? Can see the normal culprits there OPV etc.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Looks like a 1970's footballers mansion 😀
> 
> Was it working Rob? Can see the normal culprits there OPV etc.


 Which footballer?😄

I didn't even power it up to be honest. I know it can be risky from an electrical safety point of view dealing with an older machine. I just do a basic continuity test, making sure the machine is earthed.

The OPV and Solenoid have been stripped down, cleaned and re assembled. Internal it was fairly clean, no rust or straining.
I'll be putting it back together hopefully starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

> On 24/10/2020 at 22:17, Mulligrub said:


 Had a problem changing the M6 16 Portafilter bolt on the Tebe. It was badly rusted, so taking @ratty lead I ordered some SS ones from eBay, £3 for 5. I bought a set of long box sockets from B&Q. quite cheap, the 17mm one will come in handy when I adjust the OPV.
The holding bolts have a 10mm serrated nut deep inside the Portafilter handle. The socket easily reached the nut, but sheared off when I tried to release it!

I didn't have much faith in the bolt removal bit thingy I found in an old tool box, so decided to carefully drill out the broken bolt from the handle. I managed to use the new SS bolt to cut out any remaining bits of the old bolt from the threads. The Portafilter is brass so cutting into it was quite easy.

I gave the parts a good soak in Cafiza. Will reassemble tomorrow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mulligrub said:


> Had a problem changing the M6 16 Portafilter bolt on the Tebe. It was badly rusted, so taking @ratty lead I ordered some SS ones from eBay, £3 for 5. I bought a set of long box sockets from B&Q. quite cheap, the 17mm one will come in handy when I adjust the OPV.
> The holding bolts have a 10mm serrated nut deep inside the Portafilter handle. The socket easily reached the nut, but sheared off when I tried to release it!
> 
> I didn't have much faith in the bolt removal bit thingy I found in an old tool box, so decided to carefully drill out the broken bolt from the handle. I managed to use the new SS bolt to cut out any remaining bits of the old bolt from the threads. The Portafilter is brass so cutting into it was quite easy.
> ...


 The art of get over :good:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When I did mine I shaped an oversize S/S washer to the same shape as the internal shape of the handle, used this as reinforcement for where the bolt head grips the plastic end of the handle. :good:


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I couldn't find a suitable SS washer, so just relied on the serrated flange on the nut to strengthen the area where the plastic handle meets the Portafilter. I was able to tighten the 10mm head using the long reach box spanner.

The M6 16 SS bolts for the boiler to group head arrived today, so I can start to put it back together again.🤞


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Another one on eBay Rob currently £5.50

You could make your own street of 1970's footballers mansions 😀


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Another one on eBay Rob currently £5.50
> 
> You could make your own street of 1970's footballers mansions 😀


 It's on my watch list Neil 😄 now £21, quite a bit of interest. A 2001 model, different Portafilter to mine, same internals I suspect.

The other one in the states not sure about?


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

The design is...unique.

You say 1970s footballer mansion but it just makes me think of some cult headquarters. You can imagine Scientology use something similar.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mulligrub said:


> Yes as someone on here said "it's a Classic in different clothes". It has a 1425W boiler and the large solenoid. They tend to go for quite reasonable amounts of money considering what's inside them.
> I like the look of it. Going to open it up over the weekend and get busy with the Citric acid! Although it shouldn't be too bad it's been in north Devon most of it's life.
> Hope to document the refurb.


That will have been me. Welcome to the club Cracking machines! From memory (other than the case) the only differences from the Classic of the same era are the switchback with it's own hot water button (comes out the steam wand) instead of having to press the brew & steam button together on the classic & the steam valve. Hopefully yours doesn't drip as I've never found a replacement for mine.
Highly recommended you fit a MrShades PID to get the best out of it.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

ashcroc said:


> That will have been me. Welcome to the club   Cracking machines! From memory (other than the case) the only differences from the Classic of the same era are the switchback with it's own hot water button (comes out the steam wand) instead of having to press the brew & steam button together on the classic & the steam valve. Hopefully yours doesn't drip as I've never found a replacement for mine.
> Highly recommended you fit a MrShades PID to get the best out of it.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


 Thank you for the information, I remember reading a few threads on here about the Tebe and fancied getting one!

I managed to find one at a reasonable price the eBay. It came with what appears to be the original manual, it's a week 10, 2003 model. Much easier than my Classic to get hot water, though I've not been able to test it yet.

I've started to put it back together, more room to work in than the Classic. I suspect the area around the steam knob on top of the machine will generate a bit of heat (cup warmer)?

Have you fitted a @MrShades PID to your Tebe? Just curious where? I'll update the thread when it's up and running????


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mulligrub said:


> Thank you for the information, I remember reading a few threads on here about the Tebe and fancied getting one!
> I managed to find one at a reasonable price the eBay. It came with what appears to be the original manual, it's a week 10, 2003 model. Much easier than my Classic to get hot water, though I've not been able to test it yet.
> I've started to put it back together, more room to work in than the Classic. I suspect the area around the steam knob on top of the machine will generate a bit of heat (cup warmer)?
> Have you fitted a @MrShades PID to your Tebe? Just curious where? I'll update the thread when it's up and running


Kinda. My PID came with a Paros (like a Tebe but with an integrated grinder) attached & the previous owner had sourced the parts himself. Mounting the PID is a bit tricky due to the way the top of the machine comes off. I currently just have stuck in the side with Velcro but plan to eventually fashion a box on the side with a pressure gauge & dimmer for it to sit on.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

ashcroc said:


> Kinda. My PID came with a Paros (like a Tebe but with an integrated grinder) attached & the previous owner had sourced the parts himself. Mounting the PID is a bit tricky due to the way the top of the machine comes off. I currently just have stuck in the side with Velcro but plan to eventually fashion a box on the side with a pressure gauge & dimmer for it to sit on.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the PID information.

Something to think about adding later?


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Finished the rebuild of the Tebe today. Fitted a SS dispersion plate for a change.

All new gaskets fitted throughout.

Primed the system, all working no leaks, and no dripping from the steam wand 🤞. I am going to keep the original one in place for now. Replaced the 145c steam thermostat with a new same rating one rather than upping it to 155c, same with the brew stat.
Next session I'll adjust the OPV to 9 bar. I quite like the look of the machine, will give it a brew test over the next week or so.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Mulligrub That looks great!

You mind me asking where you picked up the SS dispersion plate from?


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Doof said:


> @Mulligrub That looks great!
> 
> You mind me asking where you picked up the SS dispersion plate from?


 Hi, I bought it from the espresso shop in Glasgow.

A google search will find it. They stock all things Gaggia.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks - I've seen them sold online, was just hoping for a recommendation 👌


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Doof said:


> Thanks - I've seen them sold online, was just hoping for a recommendation 👌





Doof said:


> Thanks - I've seen them sold online, was just hoping for a recommendation 👌


 Always found them reliable, and their prices competitive.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Is this your house Rob? 😃


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Is this your house Rob? 😃
> 
> View attachment 47364


 Looks like one of those 1970s footballer abodes in leafy Cheshire? 😄


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I finished setting the OPV on my Tebe to 9.5 bar static. It took me 4 attempts, measured 1 1 mm from the top of the OPV to the Allen nut inside the valve. Almost the same as my Classic.

I made my first coffee today, currently have some Happy Donkey Classic Italian on the go. My Iberital MC2 managed to provide a reasonable espresso grind.

The shot produced using my bottomless Portafilter was fine, 17g over 35seconds. My milk frothing skills using the original wand leave room for improvement. I don't think the "frother" had ever been used, looking at my efforts it's hardly surprising! I am going to keep practicing using it, I quite like the retro look it has.

Pictured alongside my Classic for comparison. The Tebe has a dedicated hot water button which is quite useful, unlike the Classic were you need to hit the brew switch at the same time as opening the steam knob to get hot water.

I'll use the Tebe for a few days to see how it compares to the Classic for ease of use and brew quality.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Well done Rob - Great job


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Good work. Milk steaming output with the original wand is very Italian in style! Think I've had a couple tebe's and I know what you mean about the water button - great little feature.


----------

